# Sonido de tv Muy bajo, parlante funciona bien



## Electroliticopiletus (Ene 8, 2012)

Que tal amigos, el problema es el siguiente...
Tengo el audio de la tele que sale muy bajo, obiamente revise el parlante y anda de 10, probe con otro parlante y sigue saliendo muy bajo el audio, :enfadado:me dijeron que la conexion con la bocina esta muy débil, la idea es armarle un amplificador a la salida de la señal de audio y de ahi al parlante (que funciona de 10)... Resumiendo el problema es que sale muy debil el audio. Espero ayuda urgente de algun experto


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 8, 2012)

estimado @electroliticopiletus  la salida de audio es a C.I o transistorisado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 8, 2012)

Ármate uno con el TDA2010 es él mas simple (poco componentes, fácil de armar y bajo costo) conéctalo con un potenciómetro de 20Kohm a la salida donde esta el parlante y lo alimentas del mismo TV. El mismo TDA te va a dar la potencia necesaria para el parlante (guarda que levanta hasta 10 Watts

Posdata: acá experto sobran, pero las palabras clave son Gracia por el que me brinde un poco de su tiempo...


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 8, 2012)

El audio sale bajo desde siempre, o es un fallo reciente?


----------



## Electroliticopiletus (Ene 9, 2012)

plano del TDA2010. 
Es un fallo reciente. El audio sale por Circuito Integrado.



La salida Es TBA 120 a7


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 9, 2012)

Electroliticopiletus dijo:


> plano del TDA2010.
> Es un fallo reciente. El audio sale por Circuito Integrado.
> 
> 
> ...


Revisa. capacitores devaluados, bobina de cuadratura desajustada o capacitor interno devaluado,
Voltaje de B+ para el IC, Filtraje del mismo, Falsos contactos, Mala conexión a tierra,
Memoria EEPROM con datos alterados, en fin. Hay muchas causas que producen esa falla.
Y con la poca información que das, no hay mas que, a revisar hasta dar con la falla.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 9, 2012)

Exacto! Darkbytes.


----------



## masaru (Ene 15, 2012)

Hola,  el TBA 120 es un IC SIF , el de salida debe ser otro ,Si el TV es grundig podria ser TBA800 muy antiguo por ese motivo , la causa del problema podria ser un capa . 
En principo hay que cambiar tres , el de salida en serie con el parlante y el de alimentación y el de entrada. Cambialos directamente , son económicos.


----------

